# Trek 560 info



## canthidefromme (Jun 29, 2006)

I came across this trek 560 on craigslist:
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bik/254465389.html
Does anyone have any info on this frame, like what year, etc?


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

*i have an older trek 560...*

Mine is not the same year as the one pictured. Mine is a 560 "Pro Series" lugged Reynolds 531 frame. i think the head tube/lugs are investment cast as a single piece. The dropouts are nicely lugged as well. The frame has is really comfortable and has a sweet ride. I'm not sure of the geometry, but it is a stable handling bike.
The one pictured appears to be Reynolds tubed as well, although i can't read the sticker.

If the frame is not rusty or bent, it might make a good beater/fixie. The paint looks a bit rough. You can search more info at: www.vintage-trek.com/


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Had one*

Here is a post on a 560 that I picked up last spring. Rode it for about 3 months and turned around and sold it for 10x what I bought it for (Bought for $15 and sold for $150). 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=64709

Good frame for a commuter/fixie project.


----------

